# Active Member Roll Call



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

This is a test to see how many people actually are on Lumberjocks in a week Please only reply one time dont make this harder than it has to be to do this test If you read this simply reply bots and spamers dont bother

Please reply by posting your name and your zip code If your in another country post your name and city and postal code. I will only monitor this for one week feel free to log in and see how many replies their are but please only reply once per member if your a non member please join and post here


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Grandpa Len - 47147


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

Richard 55418


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bandit-45365


----------



## BillWyko (Feb 19, 2009)

Bill Wyko 85712. Sorry I haven't been around lately, been working day & night building a truck for the SEMA show. Almost done, pix to follow soon.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

Aaron 93230


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris Stef 06480


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ellen aka Ellen35 ... 02553


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Why?


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Howie 33584


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

jim

60048


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

John 08033


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Mark 75007


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Mark 75007


----------



## rpalm (Feb 22, 2009)

Robert 28412


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

And will you post back results for the rest of us to see?

Jim Maher, 60435


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Jim 49508


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

<chuckbot>
Zip has the property that e^(π*√(Zip-5)) is within 0.00000001 of an integer.
</chuckbot>


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Bruce 83709


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Larry 45377


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Bill White-38826


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Rick - 78962


----------



## Çggghgyt (Jun 17, 2008)

Gary 35806


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Lucas 80537


----------



## StuffMadeFromWood (Aug 28, 2012)

Russ - 53574


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Waho6o9 91335


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Paul …...... V0R1N2 / 85614


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

No…..you know my name….that's all you need to know…..


----------



## robertb574 (Jan 12, 2011)

A test? By whom? For what purpose? Is it sanctioned by LJ? Name and zip code, one way to get info to target people. Not exactly the same but LJ has button to check to see who is currently online. I apologize for being naturally suspicious (life taught lesson) but I respectfully decline until more information is given.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

What is the purpose? Over 300 views, around 69 members on line at this time and only a couple of those have actually posted here and 29 total so far. I'm sure there's something interesting to be discoverd by all this, but I fail to see what it would be. Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Bruce, aka Abie 94595


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Gene
85937


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I didn't think this thread would make it as far as it did before morphing from the supposed purpose.

My ZIP code is classified as Top Secret. However, my SS# is, in the words of Mr. Burns, "Naught, naught, naught, naught, naught, naught, naught, naught, 2. Damn Roosevelt!"


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dude, did you think this up by yourself? It's got more holes in it than the proverbial swiss cheese…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess I just screwed up your test.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dude, just ask Nathan.


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

hmmmm


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

No dkv I knew you would screw it up. The idea is to get a demographic for readers the next few questions will make it all clear zip codes give us a area to determine where people live that belong to LJ. The idea is to get some basic numbers if people don't reply they simply don't matter to the demographic some people are paranoid if they wont answer a general question like this they most likely wont participate in online activity at all. The silent majority don't post here at all the idea is to make things that will encourage participation by region. Also the idea is to see how many of us there really are and how many are gone for good and how many actually participate in this site. This test is all about where I will choose to spend ad dollars in the future if the site has only 34 members that will actually reply to a survey the value of advertising here drops in a big way if I got a few thousand reply's I would spend thousands here on advertisement here. Which is how this site makes money to stay open If readership has really dropped to such low levels as I fear then I wont waste company money advertising here Even though I feel its the best woodworking forum on the net at this time. If i choose to advertise in Wood Magazine they have over 100 000 readers and the ads will be read by over 1/2 of the readers. If I advertise here 10 percent of the users us an ad blocker and the rest will have to be willing to participate online or they are no good to my venture. I am seeking the numbers of participating members which I fear is a lot less than 40 k.

The reason I am asking for zip codes is to decide where workshops will be held in the future if I choose to advertise here and I have an event I want the event to be centrally located for the actual readers. If I have 90 percent in the mid west our events will be held there if the majority is on the west coast I will have the events there. Once the events grow I will have more but what matters now is that the first events are a success.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Your post makes no sense to me. If your "our company" is you and your Portland partner then just ask Nathan for site analytics. He should be able to give you a far better picture of site traffic then any thread will. Nathan has real numbers, your thread will give you numbers that you need to make very shakey suppositions on and it won't be easy. In fact, I personnaly wouldn't spend any money on your results and I'm sure others wouldn't either. Especially after they asked you to explain how you came to your traffic conclusions. Very unscientific, Dude, very unscientific.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't care what you think DKV your opinion does not mater to me now please go spam somewhere else In fact why don't you go out to your shop and make something.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

I think DKV is spot on this time. Why not ask Nathan? or Martin? or the owners of the site? I'm sure they can check their Stat counter for their site and give you all that info you need as far as demographics go. Did you use the same approach when researching Wood Magazine to find their 100,000 readers and all their ads will be read by over 50,000 readers? Wow! you got a lot of feed back from their subscribers. I'm not trying to screw up your survey, but I think a lot of people are "paranoid" when asked for their name and zip code with no explanation. I think if you start again, maybe more people will participate. 
Thanks, but no thanks


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Huff, I'm not usually spot on?


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Frankly I know how web stats work and they don't show activity they only show where you go they don't show if you participate and Participation is the key for my needs. If someone is either a non participant or a robot those numbers are useless. I am only interested in people that will reply to a post. As I said the zip codes are for future regional events I am planing. If you choose not to take part that is fine but don't whine when the events are far away from you and you cant attend because the trip will cost too much.


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

Bob59101


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Wayne 55447


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

oldnovice, 95118


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

So as not to be seen as someone afraid to respond the fact is I don't care to respond, darnit I think I just did. Zip codes are no issue, hell half of the LJ's here show where they are from in their home page.

I just choose not to participate here…darn it.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Jagwha you just did I now know your active I just don't know where you live without looking on your home page. As I said the zip code is for upcoming events the demographic with the most numbers online will be where we take our events. Thanks for your replies gentlemen I never sell information I glean and I don't ask others to do my work for me.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Well I know you won't be coming here because I'm not tellin and besides I'm the only LJ living here in Tulsa…dangit again.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dude, you know I'm online and active and you already know I'm from Sac. I guess I cooperated with you.

BTW, what does "our events" mean as in:

demographic with the most numbers online will be where we take "our events".


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Dkv Please stop posting here I don't want to block you cause for some crazy reason I like you,. but your making me a lot more work than is necessary. When I have all the plans worked out I will let you know And yes There will be an event near you ion the future I don't know if it will be in sac but it will be in northern ca.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Why are you only interested in members who choose not to hide the off-topic forum?


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

after the politics went away less people have off topic blocked do you think I should have ran this is the woodworking forum?


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Wile 5785

"LJ 54 where are you?"


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

marty 35614


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

.?.?.?.

Welcome To LumberJocks.
Good Luck…


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

87120 - - - - - Good grief, I don't think the dude is gonna use this against us - plus - this ain't 1984, the government already knows where you are !


----------



## Enoelf (Mar 15, 2012)

I agree with the why question. 
Here's my post…..


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

Stephen Rice - Wasilla 99654 and Anchorage - 99508. I posted my home and work only because I do buy alot of things in Anchorage as well. Mostly exotic woods and antique tools. I shop the big box stores in Wasilla, although you will probably only find a few of us Alaskans on the board. I can only think of a couple more that are actually still living here. I would be interested in what you have to advertise. and no I don't think your going to spam me. plus if you doing this to advertise on this site well all the better, it will go a long way keeping this site up to date and running.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

Cole 10009


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

Jeff
28078


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Frankly,I don't see how a zip code and first name can do anything more than confirm there is a live person on the other end. 
I can see where Dude is coming from with his idea. Bottom line all people have to do is print it or just move on.
If this was the only info people had on me I would consider myself really lucky.
My son did son work for the CIA once and when he went into Langley he said the guy at the first desk knew more about him in five minutes than he knew himself.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Dan 60564


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Bart-This post should prove that I'm active. Thanks


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

sras 98664


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

stan 44837


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

HHH 66224


----------



## Joshuah (Jan 10, 2011)

Josh 99258


----------



## EdwardR (Mar 24, 2012)

EdwardR 19526


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Bob 98071


----------



## Swyftfeet (Jun 15, 2012)

Brian 14450


----------



## tleboeuf (Dec 5, 2011)

tleboeuf


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Paul 37311


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Here!


----------



## KYJeepGuy (Sep 19, 2011)

Joel 42104


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

DS 85339


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

Fuzzy - 37312


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Joe 91701

Forum topic by thedude50 posted 5 days ago 912 views 0 times favorited 78 replies


----------



## russde (Aug 17, 2010)

Russel 01731


----------



## Billinmich (Mar 8, 2008)

Bill 48050


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

By the looks of my zip, I don't think The Dude will be anywhere near me in my lifetime.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

where do you live rose bud jim We are setting up classes all over the country I may not be there but a teacher will likely be in every state in the union at some point.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Vicki
21613


----------



## ihmserv (Jan 29, 2008)

ian - 02743


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

the results of this survey showed that most people who replied lived in the mid west and east . there were not enough replies in any city to warrant me spending capitol for upcoming events. The test shows the recession continues to harm business and that it is way to early to try to start selling our way into a recovery. more sad news came today I found out general will be leaving Canada leaving only delta making tools here in north America for the home shop woodworker. Our work will continue to try to get people into the craft we encourage each of you to take an apprentice into your shop. teach them every thing you know and help them attend good woodworking schools in brick and mortar and on-line Save the craft help someone learn woodworking. Our efforts will move forward only now they will move slower.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Lance,

Are you still presenting the DeltaGrams?
... I really enjoyed reading them…


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

YES JOE I AM SCANNING THEM TONIGHT THEY WILL GO UP TOMORROW OR TUESDAY


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

GMman


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

Jim 32618
I wish there was some were to take classes closer then a 2 hour drive.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I could have told you about the recession with out a single Zip

99577


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Just count the views Dude


----------



## Musiclogic (Sep 16, 2012)

Harold 49024


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

the views are not accurate as some people viewed this more than once. Even that number is bad though.


----------



## barecycles (Jan 10, 2012)

barecycles 75249


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Robert-45169


----------



## redleif (Sep 17, 2012)

Josh 93523


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Lance,

If you're looking to find out how many might be interested in going to a
WW'g school (or whatever) *in their area,* why not just ASK them?

Then, your POLL might really mean something… 
...and you might get a few more hits… LOL

*BTW,* I was able to find your DeltaGrams… Looking good! Thank you!


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

Bob 68137


----------



## KyleT (Aug 8, 2012)

Kyle 84335


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Clay 44024 Nice to know there"s a lot of woodworkers in the Midwest


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

What about the people who do not bother to see what the non shop talk forum…. 80634


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

that has been brought up i dont want to post this anywhere else as it is off topic .


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

doordude-94558


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

dude, what did you conclude with this info?


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I concluded there are a lot less than 49 thousand readers who come here it was a sad showing . I still cant figure out how a broom holder gor close to 50thousand views in one day unless they are using a bot to make their projects top of the daily three sad times for me in woodworking . and a quality chess set got 3000 views come on something is afoot I am also saddened because our site was destroyed by a hacker and will take several days to restore they posted a bunch of muslam crap on the page . I have a good idea who did it but the ip was from the us so the muslam stuff was a hoax imho I saw the woodwhisper got hit a few months aqgo woho is next in woodworking maybe this site but i hope not


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Dude, I think key words are probably responsible for a lot of the view clicks. The clicker is probably very disappointed when he or she saw the results of their search.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

mike 52402


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

Ok Chris 30338


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I bet you get a lot of silly comments that really screw up your stats…


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

no dkv it was just you the stats are that this site has lost a load of traffic and the economy is dead so peopole are not doing their hobbies. the rest of us sell our work to pay for our love of the wood.

I haven't seen you in weeks I thought you had died or something


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe the site has just become boring. No pizzazz…


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

Robdem 11795


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Well they could have kept it fun with politics and I can do with out religion as you never win at least with politics people change their mind from time to time but people hardly ever change gods


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

That's funny dude. You mean there are more gods than just mine? How many are there?


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

We cant have this discussion but there are many gods the greeks had dozens and some still believe in them so do many Egyptians have multiple gods. if you want to discuss this we will have to find a forum to do so or you can email me.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

however my point was people rarely change which god they choose to believe in.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome back, DKV.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

ahh but the do choose to vote for different people at least every 8 years


----------

